# Barbe ungeniessbar/gesundheitsschädlich?



## addicted (9. Mai 2010)

Der Bruder meiner Freundin wohnt nun an einem Fluss, welcher einen sehr guten Barbenbestand hat. Dieser fragte mich, wie die Barbe denn als Speisefisch sei.

Ich hatte noch im Hinterkopf, dass wohl der Rogen giftig, beziehungsweise ungeniessbar sei. Und dass sie wohl wie andere Cypriniden auch recht viele Gräten besitzt.

Ich habe daraufhin im Internet recherchiert, dort wurde meine Vermutung bestätigt, dass der Rogen gesundheitsschädlich sei. Desweiteren wurde dort erwähnt, dass das den Rogen umgebende Bauchfleisch ebenfalls giftig sein soll.

Meine Fragen sind nun: 

-Muss man bei der Zubereitung von Barben etwas wichtiges beachten? (Bauchlappen wegschneiden?)

-Inwiefern ist der Rogen gesundheitsschädlich?


Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten und tight lines!#6


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Barbe ungeniessbar/gesundheitsschädlich?*

Also erst mal Herzlich Wilkommen im Board:m

Soweit ich weiß is der Rogen Gesundheitsschädlich (Bauchkrämpfe etc.) Barben ess ich generell nich, da sie sehr viele Gräten haben. Falls du unbedingt Barben essen willst würde ich mich bei einem Fischkoch informieren was er mit Rognern macht. Bei den Rognern ist das glaub ich aber nur in der Laichzeit so, dannach dürften sie normalerweise genießbar sein soweit ich weis,Milchner sowieso.

Ich geb aber jetz mal keine Garantie für meine Antwort, also hohl lieber noch Infos an anderer Stelle ein.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## kingandre88 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Barbe ungeniessbar/gesundheitsschädlich?*

Geräuchert=Lecker!!!#6#6#6


----------

